# Another State Flag Pen



## laserturner (Apr 26, 2006)

This one uses cocobolo, dyed blue, green and red curly maple and natural maple. I also used 2-part epoxy with black dye to fill the lettering.
The red band was segmented into the blank before turning. All other pieces were cut using the laser engraver. Thanks for looking.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome!  Very nice detail!


----------



## OSCAR15 (Apr 26, 2006)

awesome pen Ken..You outdid yourself


----------



## JimGo (Apr 26, 2006)

That's pretty cool Ken!  Now, do you think you can do VA and NJ? (kidding)


----------



## gerryr (Apr 26, 2006)

Very very nice.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 26, 2006)

Glad I am not selling pens in competition with you! Beautiful work. That is what I would LIKE to do! Actually - dream of doing. But It is only a dream!


----------



## nilsatcraft (Apr 26, 2006)

That's very cool, Ken.  Well done.


----------



## Dario (Apr 26, 2006)

Ken, amazing stuff you do with your laser.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice looking pen, Ken![^]


----------



## laserturner (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks to all for the positive comments.
Much appreciated.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 26, 2006)

Awsome   you just raised the bar even higher


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 26, 2006)

great looking pen.

jim


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 26, 2006)

[:0]Wow![:0]  I want <s>one</s> two![]


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 26, 2006)

Very Nice Ken. Great pen for a great state! [8D]


----------



## DFM (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdavis_
> <br />Awsome   you just raised the bar even higher



You mean he raised the bear!


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 26, 2006)

Super looking pen [B)] That pen would look small only on Arnold's chest. []


----------



## Charles (Apr 27, 2006)

Nicely done! Laser work very impressive. Wish I could do that.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ken,
Very nice work and great choice of woods.[]
Rob


----------

